

Combining Caffeine with Sugar May Improve Concentration - notsosmart
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/11/101123101751.htm

======
jmtame
anecdotally, i always struggled focusing with caffeine. look into green tea;
it's not only very healthy but it's more of a calm and alert type of focused,
no jitters or bursts of energy. 3-5 cups seem to work best for me.

~~~
wwortiz
I'm confused as green tea can have a similar caffeine content to coffee,
especially at 3-5 cups.

~~~
annajohnson
Green tea contains caffeine... so I'm confused too.

------
ayu
Pretty cool.

If you want to replicate this, please remember that they consumed only
glucose!! Fructose, which is present in equal amounts in table sugar, sucrose,
is definitely not good for you (unless you eat fibre with it, like in fruits).
It's processed solely in the liver and in a way analogous to ethanol. You can
get fatty liver from too much HFCS.

If you're interested, check out this review by Dr. Robert Lustig:
<http://www.scribd.com/doc/36173697/Bariatrician-Fructose>

~~~
hugh3
Interesting. But how am I to distinguish _this_ comment from any number of
other random dietary opinions which may be complete bullshit?

~~~
foljs
You study it _further_?

Crazy, I know.

------
roadnottaken
Hasn't this been known for, like, a million years?

~~~
notsosmart
I thought there might be some value in knowing that a study confirms it.

~~~
olalonde
I personally skip nutrition related studies. It seems that for any given
study, there is another one that says exactly the opposite.

~~~
zerothehero
Absolutely... have to say Michael Pollan is onto something with
"nutritionism". Food isn't a linear combination of nutrients.

------
danielson
...and speed?

Of course, one might first want to consider the depreciated
effectiveness—relatively speaking—of the sugar, and of the caffeine, were they
to combine all three.

Related: Kumail Nanjiani on new drug called cheese
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1cvKcGVy6k>

------
troyk
Cocoa supposed to be good for the brain as well. Think I'll pound a few
mocha's and see if I can increase my kill:death ratio on call of duty.

------
brunoc
Medium double-double please. Hopefully the cream helps too.

------
softbuilder
Plus it has what plants need.

------
mbm
Another small victory for the ranks of corporate America.

